# 24 x 10 Wheels



## jamesy1010 (Feb 23, 2007)

I have a Q7 3.6 Premium S Line with Air Suspension and the ABT Lowering Module. I currently have 22x10 ABT wheels (selling those if anyone is interested?).
I just purchased 24x10 wheels and was wondering what size tire would fit the best without any rubbing? 
Below is the link of another car, but this car has coil overs and not the Air Suspension.
http://www.vellanowheels.com/g...1.htm


----------



## audious (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: 24 x 10 Wheels (jamesy1010)*

Any pics of the ABT wheels?
Price?


----------



## jamesy1010 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: 24 x 10 Wheels (audious)*

I will upload some pics this weekend. I will also let you know on the price.


----------



## audious (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: 24 x 10 Wheels (jamesy1010)*


----------

